
Corona – Norway is now on 3.place by population (Tot cases/1M pop) - punnerud
https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/
======
the_duke
I wish these reports would contain total administered tests.

The initial papers coming out of China indicate that the infection is
asymptomatic or mild in a lot of patients.

We can assume a very significant amounts of undiagnosed patients everywhere.

Wikipedia has a good collection of reported numbers [1].

Norway seems to indeed be one of the most aggressive in testing.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/COVID-19_testing](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/COVID-19_testing)

~~~
hackandtrip
There are detailed stats in wordmeter for tests, here:
[https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/covid-19-testing/](https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/covid-19-testing/)

You can see how some places like US are not treating this like a threat. We
Italians have a high number of cases because of the number of tests, same
thing for South Korea for example.

------
thrwaway69
I am paranoid about the testing. Indian government doesn't seem to be handling
this as well as the media or official report says. There is no mention of
tourists from china/itlay present in my _town_ a few days ago and taken away
by the authorities after someone complaint.

Total number of tests are too low when you factor in the population size. The
airport measures were initially blanket statements and people were coming home
without any tests that should have been done at the airport. The healthcare
system is already jammed and there is an unusual amount of unidentified deaths
(pneumonia deaths increased locally).

Testing facilities are lacking. Even though, there should be 53 facilities
across country. Most of the tests are sent to a few only especially pune which
makes me wonder if that's also just a useless number.

People are bathing in cow dung, drinking cow urine, selling herbal tea,
politicians and health officers even repeating the same. Holi was supposed to
be banned but here, locally THAT DIDN'T HAPPEN but in newspaper, it wasall
over that it did. Weddings, large gatherings are still happening. No one is
taking any precautions. Convincing my family to do anything gets me yelling
because they won't listen.

And given the history of Indian government tackling such issues, I feel even
more worried. Most statistics for deaths are severely underreported and for
this, they will underreport the underreported. There is also swine and bird
flu to deal with.

I am surprised there is no internet ban to curb the "panic".

0] [https://foreignpolicy.com/2020/03/09/hindu-nationalists-
magi...](https://foreignpolicy.com/2020/03/09/hindu-nationalists-magical-
remedies-coronavirus-bjp-india/)

1] [https://youtu.be/_QzKbMF7Kz0](https://youtu.be/_QzKbMF7Kz0)

2]
[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC6022378/](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC6022378/)

------
david_draco
Like brenden2 said, what is being measured is the number of tests performed.
If a country looks away, its number will be low. It will show in a few months
though.

------
brenden2
If I were to guess, Norway has a large number of cases because they've been
very good about performing tests. The cat's out of the bag already, so at this
point it's mostly about figuring out how to contain and help people recover.

~~~
rlkf
More likely because there is a week-long winter school holiday in the latter
part of February, and many people went to skiing resorts in Switzerland and
Austria, transferring through airports in Italy. Those that did are generally
young and in good health, so there hasn't been any fatalities yet. In the
beginning, all cases could be traced to someone who had been travelling. Now
we have internal proliferation, and the largest cities have ordered social
distancing/partial lock-down (cancelling of events, closing of schools).

------
gpm
Hueibei (Chinese province) is at 1145 cases per million people according to
the WHO stats from yesterday... Italy/South Korea/Norway are all bad, but
_very_ far from worst case.

------
okboomer2892
what does "Tot cases/1M pop" mean?

------
alanbernstein
What does "on 3.place" mean? Is that a typo?

~~~
mlj45
"Norway is now third by population". "On 3. place" is a direct translation
from Norwegian ("på 3. plass") plus a typo.

